# Advice please; How to encourage drinking



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I wonder of anyone else has any suggestions?

Our Border Collie dog (10 months now) is long haired, and of course our current temperature is approaching 41C during the day (currently 31C at 2200.

He does not seem as keen on drinking as we are to see him drink, he will drink water every now and then and will drink cold milk (fat free), but....

Am I worrying needlessly? Will he drink what he needs when he needs?

Has anyone any advice or suggestions?

We do put the garden sprinkler on while we are in the pool so that he plays with the water (he loves hoses and water sprays) and will happily chase the farmer's agricultural watering jets, so presumably gets water then by biting it....

But I thought you lot have LOADS of experience and will either advise me as to how to encourage him, or reassure me that it is OK and he will get what he needs...

Our weather s forecast to get hotter this week - we do NOT take him out for walks in the heat of the day, but wait until 2000 before going into our local woods (which are cooler and shaded). The puddles that he LOVES jumping in have now all dried up and the soil has cracks and chasms as it dries everywhere....

Advice, or reassurance welcomed, thanks in anticipation,

Dave


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm afraid dogs aren't always smart enough to know the right thing to do. But I suspect you already know that.

A couple I met recently almost lost their westie because they had't insisted it take enough fluids. That little dog remembered me the next day as someone who made a fuss of it and helped a little.

That was all the thanks I wanted.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi Dave
Get him a paddling pool and fill it with fresh water. He generaly will not like pool ( chlorinated ) water. I am sure you know that a dog onky loses heat through his tongue and his paws...so even if he doesnt voluntalrily jump into a paddling pool, just pick him up amd put him in, he will soon understand.
Never give him iced water. That may make him cramp. Just make sure he has water to drink and he should do so. 


If all else fails, bring him here and he can swim in our lake ...and seriously, if you cannot find a paddling pool you can happily have ours which now we are home is redundant.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

A dog will drink as necessary providing he is feeling well physically and mentally. So you need to think about whether he is well.

Salomon's paddling pool idea will ensure the dog is not overheating which may be the greater concern.

Has anything changed in the dog's routine that has unsettled him? Is the water you put out tasty or is the heat adversely affecting it? Are his jabs up to date to minimise the risk of infections? 

Is he eating? If not, he may have a mouth infection or injury that affects both eating and drinking. 

If you think the dog is healthy, then it's about encouraging him to drink.

Is the bowl clean and in a cool place or one of his favourite places and perhaps one where he can see you.

Does he drink in the cool of the night when you've gone to bed? 

We used to squirt one of our dogs with the hose pipe to give him running water to drink when he was hot. We made a game of it but be sure not to have the water pressure so high he gets thrown to the other end of the garden. To end the game, we would bring bowl and hosepipe closer tgether until the hose squirted the water into the bowl. When he was ill, we used a flower spray to put water into his mouth to freshen it, especially the gums,

Our last dog liked drinking out of our cupped hands.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Dave


A paddling pool is good because the dog can lose heat through the pads in the feet. Have it in the shade and if you feel the dog needs it, keep a wet towel handy to drape over his back.


If you can manage it, exercise the dog early. Partly to use up some energy (if that is possible in that breed :grin2 but also to stimulate him. It might make him more settled during the day. You can then repeat it in the late evening.


As for water, we always carry it with us. We have a proper dog bottle/bowl available from most Pet stores.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Dave,

Understand your concern, this is our first trip with our collie to France and now Spain, temperatures by the sea now 30 +.

Your fear really is dehydration which can be fatal. Before coming away we checked out various sites, the link below gives simple guidance on testing your dog.

Our dog is managing well, with the common sense approach you mention about walking in shaded areas etc.

Have to say collies are pretty smart, I can try to encourage him to drink but he appears to work it out for himself, only worry if the tests in the link are confirming dehydration, and remember a urine output is a sign of a hydrated dog.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2116&aid=1161

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Be very careful not to let him pick up your anxiety!
Most dogs will drink enough for their needs. They only really lose fluids when panting heavily for long periods. They do not sweat like us.
Just make sure the water is fresh. If you are really concerned - some dogs like a splash of milk added to their water. Be careful you are not making a rod for your own back by training him to only drink when you are fussing over him. As others have said he may well drink during the night. 
I have worked in the veterinary environment for years and have never seen a healthy young dog become dehydrated when water was freely available.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

If you are really concerned then try adding water to the dogs food. This is a really good way of encouraging them to drink extra during hot weather. Not many hungry dogs will pick out the food from the water ...it all goes down :wink2:

The old "does he have a wet nose" is a good indicator but all healthy dogs seem to fluctuate between wet noses and dry noses ....it's only when their nose is always dry ( and/or cracked) that the worry should really start.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

With the temperature here in France yesterday at 31 I too wanted to make sure our Labrador was drinking enough water, so I put a little honey in it, it went down a treat, but like others have said I make sure there is plenty of fresh water, and keep an eye on her. I have noticed that if the water is over a couple of hours old she won't touch it until I change it, which is very surprising as when we are out on walks she will drink anything from muddy puddles to dirty ditch water!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you to one and all for your superb suggestions - that is one of the many reasons I stay with MHF - there is such a vast amount of helpful information available from so many members.

We have watched him carefully and yes he is peeing OK so is not dehydrated (wife is nurse s she knows about such things). Like others he certainly prefers either very fresh cold water or really manky puddles - there seems to be no intermediate. The idea of adding water to food is excellent as he has dry biscuit - hence why we want him to drink a lot as that tends to dry them out anyway.

The hose idea is one we will certainly use frequently, there will be some areas of our "grass" which is green - well the weeds will be....

Salomon's suggestion of the paddling pool is great - a lake would be even better but we don't have a local one where dogs are allowed as it is a public swimming lake about 10km away. Many local farmers have water storage but it is not accessible for safety reasons and is well fenced off sadly..... we will certainly keep looking around.

Friday's forecast is even higher with 42C being forecast and we make sure that he stays indoors where the house is much cooler (thank heavens for thick walls and small windows), yesterday he spent a lot of time relaxing indoors and watching me, but he still has plenty of energy and tackled his favourite "walk" at his normal pace which would beat any 100m records, only he keeps going for kilometre after kilometre as happy as Larry - knowing he will need a cold hose when we get back to get the mud off, followed by "towel time" afterwards - one of his favourites.....

Lakes are a favourite paddling point as can be seen below, but he has not yet really ventured in to swim, except twice when he fell in - in the Dordgone in January and recently in a "lavoire" at Montjoi where the aire is great but the Lavoire fountain is decidedly thick green algae - looking akin to grass until you stand on it......

Thanks to one and all,

Dave








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just thought but dogs DONT perspire, therefore their requirement for liquids is a LOT less than we mere humans !!!!

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wouldn't worry Dave

If he isn't ill, has a constant supply of fresh cold water he will be drinking what he needs

The only problem we have with shadow is that he demands fresh water each time and let's us know

At night he has the bidet filled with fresh water 

Sandra


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

and just for fun ...this is how he does it. Look at that tongue... Did you know that was how they did it ..no wonder they make such a mess :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thaks Mike, that certainly shows how 1/2 a bowl of water seems to wash the floor several times a day..... mind you if you think about it, using your tongue for such a thing must be VERY hard - I'm sure that I couldn't manage it......

Thanks once again to everybody, at present he is out in the garden near the pool (above ground so he cannot get in) and playing with the hose sprinkler (not high pressure) so will probably be well hydrated....

It's cooled down now after the afternoon peak and is only 36.8C now...... i.e. blood heat for those that work in £. s. d. 98.4F

Dave


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mrplodd said:


> Just thought but dogs DONT perspire, therefore their requirement for liquids is a LOT less than we mere humans !!!!
> 
> Andy


Sorry Andy but dogs DO perspire.

Not through their skin sweat glands, but their paw pads do have sweat glands.

Their requirement for liquids is less than humans due mainly to body size.

Google it.

Terry


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

People need to drink more fluids when the weather is hot, to replace what is lost in sweating, our way of cooling ourselves down.

Dogs don't sweat. They do pant, which gets rid of heat and some moisture, but nowhere near as much as we do by sweating. You could say that our engines are water-cooled, but dogs are air cooled!

Provide plenty of water, but more importantly, shade. And you can always try a sprinkler, if the dog likes it - some don't. When it's very hot, our dog enjoys crunching ice cubes!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Easyriders said:


> People need to drink more fluids when the weather is hot, to replace what is lost in sweating, our way of cooling ourselves down.
> 
> Dogs don't sweat. They do pant, which gets rid of heat and some moisture, but nowhere near as much as we do by sweating. You could say that our engines are water-cooled, but dogs are air cooled!
> 
> Provide plenty of water, but more importantly, shade. And you can always try a sprinkler, if the dog likes it - some don't. When it's very hot, our dog enjoys crunching ice cubes!


Oh yes they do....
http://www.doghealth.com/how-and-why/how-dogs-sweat


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks to all concerned, we have just got back from visiting Salomon who has very kindly lent us a paddling pool for Bob, as soon as I have assembled it and he is ensconced in it I will take a picture and post it, I am sure that we will get through and am VERY grateful for all the offers of advice that we have been given.

But, knowing how close another MHF member lives, is a real bonus for us and we must say a really big thank you for the welcome and the pool (to say nothing of the magnificent way that you replenished our falling liquid levels.....)

Thank you.

Dave


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Good news and what a gesture.

Last two days have seen a cooling breeze from the sea so the temperature has eased on the Wirral. We've even had a few mild showers whilst Liverpool, across the River Mersey and not protected by Snowdonia, has had a deluge or two.

Probably a bit too far for you to travel, Dave, but dogs are welcome in the sea on most of the coast.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Brock, but the travel is a tad too far, we are off to the coast (Atlantic) next week, but of course, being peak holiday season we may have to search for a suitable place and the beaches may be prohibited - we will see what we can find.

I would not fancy going via Calais at present and have real feeling for those booked to travel via that route; it may be straightforward by the worry that it may not be and reading about the delays that lorries are experiencing would be worrying in the extreme, particularly as the tome slot for the pet worm treatment is so limited that if you have planned it and then the port is closed you may have big problems and perhaps need a second worm treatment and then be delayed by a further day to allow it to act......

Not good news for those in such a situation....

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well

HE the hound from hell struggled yesterday

Although we are brushing him daily to remove his undercoat

However, we have air conditioning in the bedroom, for me

Does he care as he stretches out

This hound from hell doesn't know he is born

I secretly love him to bits
A bad tempered intelligent hound from hell

Makes our day
Unless we are in the van

Where I swear I'll have him put down at the next vets

Aldra


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I wonder if the Hound ever says to a fellow dog, "I have the owner from heaven."

I think he sees you as a bottle of milk in the fridge. It's always there so we never stop to think how it got there. Yet we certainly notice when it isn't. So Shadow does take you for granted and doesn't feel guilty about doing so. Yet he will surely miss you if you weren't there! And it's knowing this that makes you love him to bits.

If this analogy fits you, then please do not stand outside the front door at the break of dawn. Some bluetit will fly along and start pecking your shiny curlers.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You have obviously NEVER seen Sandra in curlers........

Neither have I, she surfaces once she has regained the serene air that she exudes, I have no evidence to support any alternative view....

Shadow is INCREDIBLY protective - as you said, he KNOWS he is on to a winner and is determined not to lose her..... Outside the MH he is impeccable, inside he is impossible and there is evidence for that - as soon as he is inside he puts hos _alter ego_ on, "just in case".

BUT he is actually VERY friendly and incredibly loyal away from the MH and him and his cuddly toy belies the image that so many people have of him..... until they stand in front of HIS MH - even if Albert has stopped it for a pedestrian crossing..... His reasoning obviously goes; "this road is MINE, for MY MH, for MY friend and helper, and don't you dare stop us........ or else......"

I have to say, his loyalty is so clearly obvious that he beguiled my wife into wanting a dog - and that was the start of a whole new part of our life and I do not regret it in the slightest, in fact I am glad that Shadow worked his magic......

Dave


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

It was lovely to meet Dave and Lesley this afternoon...the first MHFers we have ever seen in the flesh 

I hope Bob learns to cool off in it. It was most useful for us at the start of June when in the MH...very hot and the best way to cool them down.

My 3 are now back to being spoiled in their lake. Here they are earlier this evening. Only one of them can swim :surprise:


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

What a lovely dog. Brings back memories of Pip our Border Collie we lost last year. She too was not keen on drinking. As another member has suggested we found the best way to get her to take fluids was to soak her dry dog food in luke warm water. The dry food breaks down and makes a nice gravy, she certainly enjoyed it and it kept her hydrated. In really hot weather we used to drop a frozen ice block into her bowl which kept her drinking water cool for when she did occasionally take a sip.


Having owned Collies all my life I think its just a trait of the breed, none of mine have really been good at drinking, but some worse than others.


Enjoy each other!


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

dghr272 said:


> Oh yes they do....
> http://www.doghealth.com/how-and-why/how-dogs-sweat


As the link you provide shows, while dogs do sweat (though not as much as people) the cooling effect of this is minimal. As I said, and as the information in the link confirms, the main way dogs lose body heat is by panting.

A dog will drink when it is thirsty, as will any animal, including humans. Drinking more than is required will not help to cool down any animal, it will simply produce more urine.

Deep shade helps, as does cooling the skin and, for dogs, the fur, with water.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

I was simply correcting you incorrect statement that "dogs dont sweat" they quite clearly do.

Terry


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Easyriders said:


> As the link you provide shows, while dogs do sweat (though not as much as people) the cooling effect of this is minimal. As I said, and as the information in the link confirms, the main way dogs lose body heat is by panting.
> 
> A dog will drink when it is thirsty, as will any animal, including humans. Drinking more than is required will not help to cool down any animal, it will simply produce more urine.
> 
> Deep shade helps, as does cooling the skin and, for dogs, the fur, with water.


If you are not passing enough urine, then you are in big trouble. :frown2:
That is why it is important to pass urine regularly. There are short term AND long term implications if you don't. Anyone who has worked in hot climates knows that to be a basic truth.

It is important even if you are acclimatised to the heat, because of the rare and short term occurrence in the UK and Europe, it is vital to drink as much as you can. Especially if you also drink alcohol in the form of cold beer.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Once again thanks to all, we are certainly aware of the problems with not drinking enough and then peeing treacle, but he seems to have a normal output and has changed his behaviour to stay inside out of the sun in the cool of the house, sleeping when he gets the chance and then enjoying his walk when it is cooler or playing in our (1Ha) garden.

Some excellent suggestions though, so thanks from both of us - fortunately my wife is a nurse (human kind) so makes sure we all drink plenty (not alcoholic) although Rose wine does seem to vanish rather quickly - it must be evaporating...... (but not for Bob, he LOVES milk with water in it now that we have taken that suggestion onboard)

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Brock said:


> I wonder if the Hound ever says to a fellow dog, "I have the owner from heaven."
> 
> I think he sees you as a bottle of milk in the fridge. It's always there so we never stop to think how it got there. Yet we certainly notice when it isn't. So Shadow does take you for granted and doesn't feel guilty about doing so. Yet he will surely miss you if you weren't there! And it's knowing this that makes you love him to bits.
> 
> If this analogy fits you, then please do not stand outside the front door at the break of dawn. Some bluetit will fly along and start pecking your shiny curlers.


Brock

No one has ever seen me in shiny curlers, including me

I'm one of those who just go with what they have got

Unfortunately no bluetits have flown by

How I would have loved it if they had

The hound from hell

Well he continues to exist by the skin of his teeth

And the fact he is loved to bits

And loves to bits

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HE had a great weekend

A river which he immersed himself in and refused to exit

Until we walked away and left him

Nevertheless he returned at every opportunity 

Unfortunately sticks were far and few between

And the current drew them away once he took his eye off them

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Penquin said:


> You have obviously NEVER seen Sandra in curlers........
> 
> Neither have I, she surfaces once she has regained the serene air that she exudes, I have no evidence to support any alternative view....
> 
> ...


Personally I was disappointed

He obviously had Leslie in the palm of his paw

Following her doe eyed

Drinking when she thought him thirsty

Allowed into the sanctuary of the kitchen by her side

I was hoping you would adopt him permanantly

No such luck

Ah well

Sandra


----------

